# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  mong các anh chị IT giúp đỡ

## khanhhoangsg

tình hình là em mù tịt về máy tính nên chẳng biết làm thế nào cả. tự dưng hôm nay máy nhà em dở chứng chẳng vào được mạng nữa . bác nào biết lỗi như nào chỉ dùm em với ạh. 

em chụp ảnh nó như này. mong anh chị giúp em với, em vào trang 192.168.0.1 mà chẳng hiểu gì








em chụp ảnh nó như này[/img]

----------


## huubacdo

*trả lời: mong các anh chị it giúp đỡ*

chào bạn, vào không được mạng có thể do rất nhiều nguyên nhân, bạn chỉ chụp hình từ bảng cài đặt cấu hình của router (hay wi-fi) thì không đủ để xác định. bạn vui lòng kiểm tra như sau:
- kiểm tra tại router có mạng hay không (tắt wi-fi dùng dây lan)
- sau đó kiểm tra wi-fi sau

mình chỉ có thể nói tổng quát như thế thôi, vì xác định cái này không khó... nhưng phải biết "cô lập từng phần" để xác định nguyên nhân chính xác rồi mới đề ra phương pháp xử lý...

thanks

----------

